# Ou acheté un cable alimentation Imac G4



## fxmartin (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonjours @ tous, récement j'ai acheté un Imac G4 d'occasion en angleterre mais impossible de trouver un cable d'alimentation... quelqu'un pourrai m'indiquer ou en trouver ? Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

le câble d'alim est standards, j'ai vu des équivalent chez boulanger dans les accessoires (noté alimentation en trèfle)


----------



## fxmartin (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour cette reponse j'avoue que je pensais que c'etait spécifique a mac  merci beaucoup


----------

